# PUSH First Edition & Otherwise



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Well after a great deal of waiting (pre-order was in late April I believe) I received my PUSH which SWMBO gave me as a birthday present. Number 28 of 250 limited First Edition

Also and I have no idea how she arranged it or how much she had to pay but SWMBO arranged that a special message was engraved on the inside of my tamper. It does not show in normal use but I know it's there.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope it is worth the wait....perhaps I am just being me, but having used a Mahlgut and a copy, they did absolutely nothing for me


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have used one of the Chinese copies and now three shots on the PUSH. The PUSH is much more satisfying to use; for me. The threads are quite define and precise. No wobble like on the Chinese copy. The adjustment mechanism is better and easier to get the precise depth that you want. Again that is me and YMMV. It feels good in my hand. It is lighter than the Chinese copy which in turn is lighter than Mahlgut (I believe). Any heavier and I can see it being uncomfortable.

It may be confirmation bias but my coffee tastes better today. My pucks are more evenly coloured which leads me to believe I'm am not getting channelling which I am contributing to a better, even and level tamp.

I don't miss the handle as I never could hold the tampers the way it is demonstrated to avoid shoulder and back injuries.

The engraving SWMBO arranged (she won't tell me the cost) hidden inside the PUSH means even if it didn't work. I would keep in my collection just because.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

My green Push has just this minute arrived - No.81 of 250. Won't get time to use it or take a picture of it until tomorrow - cycling on the TV (Froome just took a tumble) and then out for a drink. Just picking it up is a satisfying experience.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

So @Phil104 how are you finding your PUSH tamper. Any pointers? Since I switched to the PUSH I've abandoned using one of those Chinese distributors. I distribute the Perger method (couple of palm bumps and one downward tap) at which point it doesn't seem necessary to groom the top any further.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

be interesting to know, once a decent amount of time has passed, if you think this is actually worth the outlay and if it makes a big enough difference to the shot, to make you buy one (again with hindsight)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dallah said:


> So @Phil104 how are you finding your PUSH tamper. Any pointers? Since I switched to the PUSH I've abandoned using one of those Chinese distributors. I distribute the Perger method (couple of palm bumps and one downward tap) at which point it doesn't seem necessary to groom the top any further.


I haven't quite got to it yet - change of plans on Sunday and in the office yesterday and today - but working at home tomorrow so will definitely get to play then. For the 18 months or so, I've been using the first edition Londinium tamper, after a whisk distribution and the Perger method, so I'm not expecting massive change although will be interested to see what does change - for instance, I'm anticipating a more reliably level tamp.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> be interesting to know, once a decent amount of time has passed, if you think this is actually worth the outlay and if it makes a big enough difference to the shot, to make you buy one (again with hindsight)


At the end of the day it's a hunk of metal that pushes the coffee down. It has a design feature that should help with a level tamp but if it didn't it would still be a good looking (my opinion, I like form follows function) and engineered piece of kit. I think it is fair to compare it to the Pergtamp in terms of tamping ability and engineering and therefore cost. The Pergtamp is about £109 which isn't far off the retail price of the PUSH at £129. The price differential is probably down to the economies of scale. The Pergtamp is sold around the world in a variety of channels. PUSH is available only from its manufacturer's website to date. If that changes I would expect it's price to fall.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've just seen that a Pullman chequerboard costs £159 so no prize for top priced tamper


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I really like the PUSH beta, that I've had since they were released. I have a Torr 58.4 as well which looks great, but I essentially haven't used since I got the push. I use loads of different beans and find I rarely adjust it. It could just be my lack of focus on that but it seems to work out well enough anyway.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> I really like the PUSH beta, that I've had since they were released. I have a Torr 58.4 as well which looks great, but I essentially haven't used since I got the push. I use loads of different beans and find I rarely adjust it. It could just be my lack of focus on that but it seems to work out well enough anyway.


You sound like some brass musicians, "I've not moved my tuning slide since 1972, but I still play perfectly in tune"(because obviously the rest of the band must be wrong!)


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> You sound like some brass musicians, "I've not moved my tuning slide since 1972, but I still play perfectly in tune"(because obviously the rest of the band must be wrong!)


I don't understand the analogy but have the feeling I'm being gently insulted?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> I don't understand the analogy but have the feeling I'm being gently insulted?


Just very gently!

Surely the whole point of paying for something that adjusts is that you adjust it to get best results? I'm attempting to gain understanding, not outright mocking (I'll save that for later)


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> Just very gently!


OK then, as long as you're very gentle with me.



Missy said:


> Surely the whole point of paying for something that adjusts is that you adjust it to get best results? I'm attempting to gain understanding, not outright mocking (I'll save that for later)


Well it depends - just because you have anti-lock brakes doesn't mean you should go slamming your brakes on all the time to prove they work. Perhaps it's just that the roasters I tend to favour, have a similar enough style that depth adjustment isn't needed.

Honestly I couldn't say what the case is though.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> OK then, as long as you're very gentle with me.
> 
> Well it depends - just because you have anti-lock brakes doesn't mean you should go slamming your brakes on all the time to prove they work. Perhaps it's just that the roasters I tend to favour, have a similar enough style that depth adjustment isn't needed.
> 
> Honestly I couldn't say what the case is though.


Perfectly understandable.! Besides, instead of changing the tamper to alter your coffee production, you can just change the weight of beans?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nothing to do with the tamper (well in a round-about way it is, I suppose) but is the inscription an Elbow reference ?


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

So technically she's giving him the elbow is that it


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

cambosheff said:


> So technically she's giving him the elbow is that it


Read into it what you will

Its back to the good old days of 321 and those contrived rhymes


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Dallah said:


>


It would really bother me that the text PUSH first edition 028 of 250 isnt centralised properly.

Its all to the right slightly.

Push has a margin of 13mm to the left hand side and 10mm to the right. (on my screen)

its all 3mm too far to the right.

I realise this is a bigger photo than the actual product, but id have thought they would have got that right


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Personally I would have preferred First edition above PUSH and the numbering below as that would balance as it is bottom heavy in a design sense. That's my former architect / designer wonk moan. It is what it is.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

working dog said:


> Nothing to do with the tamper (well in a round-about way it is, I suppose) but is the inscription an Elbow reference ?


The inner inscription is a quote from Mirrorball by Elbow. It has always been "our" song. It was the song that we walked out to from our wedding last year.

We will often just spontaneously dance to it if it comes on the radio or iTunes shuffle.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> Perfectly understandable.! Besides, instead of changing the tamper to alter your coffee production, you can just change the weight of beans?


Exactly. My machine works best within a defined range of headspace. I would be surprised if most machines were not the same.

Experimenting with the depth of tamp is simpler with the PUSH than the alternatives I found. The PUSH has two scales which allow you to return to a setting if after an adjustment, you find you need to return to a previous setting. You can do this quickly and accurately with the PUSH. With alternatives it's all a bit of guess work to return to a previous setting.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Peter Gabriel has also done a song using that line


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Peter Gabriel has also done a song using that line


I can see a law suit on its way


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Peter Gabriel has also done a song using that line


PG covered the Elbow song.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Dallah said:


> The inner inscription is a quote from Mirrorball by Elbow. It has always been "our" song. It was the song that we walked out to from our wedding last year.
> 
> We will often just spontaneously dance to it if it comes on the radio or iTunes shuffle.


Great album - especially the abbey road live version

The Loneliness of a Tower Crane Driver is probably my favourite track from there


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I saw them perform the album with the Halle Orchestra at The Bridgewater Hall as part of the MIF that year. It was magical.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> It would really bother me that the text PUSH first edition 028 of 250 isnt centralised properly.
> 
> Its all to the right slightly.
> 
> ...


I've just checked and the difference between the outer edges of the P and H is 0.3mm which is certainly an error in my measurement. My picture was likely taken at a slight angle which might explain the difference you see when measuring on screen. Or my measurement could be completely wrong as I am famous for errors of measurements on the wall when drilling holes.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm enjoying playing with my Push, it's easy to adjust and a joy to use:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> I'm enjoying playing with my Push, it's easy to adjust and a joy to use:
> 
> View attachment 22124
> 
> ...


Nice choice of colour.

Any twee inscription on the inside ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Any twee inscription on the inside ?


Sadly - or otherwise - no - I hope it doesn't make me a bad person.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Nice choice of colour.
> 
> Any twee inscription on the inside ?


Twee? Charming judgement.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Make love not Internet war . Or just turn the other cheek ....


----------

